# Rilee's first BIG hike



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

it was roughly 7 miles, he fell asleep leaning against the door before we even left the parking lot lol


































it was so much fun  Rilee tried to catch the squirrel that was mocking him, but it ran out of sight of me, oh well, so much for free lunch :redface:

and tomorrow we hike in a new place, about 6 miles this one is, this time there will be 3 other dogs to go with him, bringing a swimsuit and tennis ball!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Sounds like Rilee had a blast!
The scenery is beautiful.


----------



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

it felt like we were on the top of the world  we watched a storm front roll in literally around the mtn at our level, and how the cloud reacts right before it rains... it was amazing lol


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Beautiful scenery. Is this where you live or are you visiting?


----------



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

its about a half hr from my place... I don't have to travel far for beautiful views, i live in a very mountain-y area... i love it  I stupidly only work 2 days a week for now, so my plan is to go on 4 hikes a week, each to a different place, although after todays grueling hike, tomorrow is a nothing day... Might take the horses out, but Rilee gets to sleep it off, his friends are feeling pretty beat up and stiff... so I have to remember to take it easy on them I feel guilty about that 

But you guys get a virtual tour of my weakness  breathtaking views for stupidly high places


----------

